# Anzugsmomente für RaceFace-Kurbeln?



## Deusmagnus (24. Juni 2004)

Hi!
Bau mir gerade ein Zaskar zusammen und hab eine RaceFace-Forget mit 4-Kant ersteigert. Kann mir mal bitte jemand den Drehmoment verraten wie stark ich die anziehen soll.
Ist eine Gebrauchte daher keine Gebrauchsanleitung!

Danke


----------



## Phil Claus (25. Juni 2004)

Hi DeusMagnus,

1. Montage 35-30 NM
Nachziehen mit 40 NM


Anzugsmomente Race Face Performance Products - click here

@all
*Anzugsmomente Race Face Komponenten*

Kurbelschrauben für LP, Next, North Shore und Prodigy Kurbeln

Vierkant Innenlager: 1. Montage 35  40 Nm
nachziehen 40Nm

ISIS Innenlager 1. Montage 55Nm
Nachziehen 47Nm
Wenn die Kurbel bei 55Nm nicht bis zum Anschlag aufrutscht.
Maximales Anzugsmoment 80Nm !

Nicht weiter Anziehen, wenn die Kurbel schon am Anschlag ansteht.

Innenlager
Lagerschalen 45Nm
Innere Kettenblattschrauben 11 Nm

Vorbau System
Lenkerklemmung 9 - 11Nm
Gabelschaftklemmung 15Nm

Vorbau Deus
Lenkerklemmung 7.5 Nm
Gabelschaftklemmung 8 Nm

Vorbau Diabolus
Lenkerklemmung 13Nm
Gabelschaftklemmung 16Nm

Sattelstütze XY/XYZ
Sattelneigung 14Nm
Sattelklemmung 14Nm

Sattelstütze Prodigy
Sattelklemmung 16  19Nm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

